# windows roll down by themselves after locking car



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

as topic states my windows roll down on the allroad after locking it up. Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: windows roll down by themselves after locking car (MexicanPsycho)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...92110
I found that link here, you should be able to find more info.
sonolithics.com/files/a6_links.html


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: windows roll down by themselves after locking car (Lu VR6)*

thanks for the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did start to take it apart yesterday and found that water had leaked into the drivers side. There's a black box underneath the drivers seat I think its the alarm module it was soaked with water







took it out and sprayed it with electrical cleaner but no deal I think its fried.
I'm trying to find a replacement hopefully that fixes it


----------

